# Urn



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2015)

I had the misfortune of needing an urn a few weeks ago for someone very close to me, and here's the finished item. It's about 8" across and 9" to the top of the cross. Black ash burl with an African Blackwood lid. Finished with shellac and antique oil then buffed.

C&C always welcome

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 13


----------



## pinky (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Stunning turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 26, 2015)

Very fine on all counts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 26, 2015)

Condolences, David. You made a beautiful vessel as an homage to your loved one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry on the loss- Beautiful work as always David...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

One of the finest urns I have ever seen. Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 26, 2015)

Absolutely stunning. Sorry to hear about the loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2015)

That is just beautiful and very touching at the same time. What a wonderful final gift from the heart.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 26, 2015)

That is a beautiful and very thoughtful resting place.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2015)

Whoever will reside in there has to be pleased with their final resting place, that is just magnificent. Sorry for your loss Doc. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2015)

David, that is an incredible work of art. My condolences go out to you and yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2015)

That is a beautiful urn, One heck of a tribute to the person it was needed for! My condolences on your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 26, 2015)

very nice work ,condolences also

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 26, 2015)

David, condolences and thanks for sharing this beautiful urn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 27, 2015)

Keller, sorry for your loss. Very fine work from you on that urn - very well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry for your loss David, that is a stunning urn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2015)

Extremely nice job David. Sorry for your loss but its great that offered such a wonderful final gesture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

